# suggestions after the hunt?



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just got done with a 3 day hunt which is the most my 2 1/2 year old lab has ever done. Needless to say, today he is sore and appears to have a couple tender pads/paws. He is limping a little and doesn't want to put much weight on one of his back legs. He isn't whining or anything. I think he is just sore and tender. Any suggestions on how to help him out? I have read to give him baby aspirin to help with the soreness. Any other suggestions? I already feed him high performance pro plan, so the nutrition piece should be taken care of.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

rest him and put cortisone creme on his raw spots forget the aspirin


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

I use a product called TUFF FOOT on my dogs pads eveyday for about a week before a long hunt and never had an issue with sore pads it works.

As far as the limp, go to the vet and get some Rimadyl its like motrin. I also keep some Tramadol on hand which is morphene for dogs. Incase of an injury and can't get to the vet or its over the weekend and can't aford the emergancy vet bill.

A weeks rest and your dog should be back in business.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I always give Rimadyl to my older dog on a long hunt 50mg in the morning and 50 mg at night . I feel it helps with the discomfort and makes them rest better. Now if you have a hurt dog it will only make the injory worse. Sounds like you just have a dog that was over used and not quiet in the shape he or she could have been prior to hunting season, a little rest and he/she should be back to normal.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Rimadyl & rest... I aways have Rimadyl on hand...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

My vet recommends Aspirin, since then have used a 325 large dog aspirin and really can tell the difference in dogs recoup.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Never ever give your dog asprin! Asprin thins the blood and if your dog has ingested anything that could cause a tear in their digestive tract you could end up with a dog bleeding from the inside out. I don't know of any vets that would recommend giving asprin to a dog!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep aspirin is very dangerous for dogs, I would let him heal on his own with rest and find a new vet if he recommended it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I might add roadwork on gravel or asphalt in the off season. He'll develop pads like the bottom of a rhino's foot...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Muscle soreness is sometimes a result of lactic acid buildup. Vitamin C will help the acid to release from the muscles and alleviate soreness. Works well for us two legged dogs too!
Burl


----------

